# Commercial Snow Removal RFP 2009-2010 MA, CT, NY and NH



## NMS

We are looking for bid proposals at this time for the 2009-2010 snow season for a commercial account that we currently hold. It is crucial that we have the information all put together before the snow season begins.

They are a national retail chain and have locations in the following: 
Burlington,MA
Pembroke,MA
Framingham,MA
Taunton,MA
West Springfield,MA
Plymouth,MA
Stoughton,MA
Lisbon,CT
Manchester,CT
Plainville,CT
Canton,CT
Waterbury,CT
Yonkers,NY
Bedford Hills,NY
Cortlandt Manor,NY
Port Chester,NY
Rocky Point,NY
Hooksett,NH
Rochester,NH

Please have commercial references available as they will be requested by our company.

If interested please send us an e-mail with the appropriate contact information. Thanks [email protected]


----------



## DeVries

Wow look guy's WORK!!!!!!!!

To bad the cheapest price get's it LOL


----------



## Luther

How about a little background info.............who/what is NMS?


----------



## RLM

He's advertising on Craigslist (Rochester NY) as well & I don't believe any of those sites are in the area of Rochester (northwest NY).


----------



## grandview

with National Maintenance Systems. We represent a large national corporation to provide snow removal services for this upcoming winter (2009-2010). Please Review the attached Scope of Work.



There are a wide variety of store configurations so to make things easier, our pricing request is very simple. We are asking for a seasonal price. Below are the Kohl's Department stores we need bid's for.

393


Yonkers,NY


2350 Central Park Ave


NY

394


Bedford Hills,NY


777 Bedford Rd


NY

395


Cortlandt Manor,NY


3008 East Main St


NY

397


Port Chester,NY


431 Boston Post Rd


NY

516


Rocky Point,NY


346 Rte 25A Ste 130


NY






I got this in a e mail to day. Same company.


----------



## Luther

Some do advocate the easy way to get multiple, cheap proposals.

Maybe they should try the reverse auction..........plenty who will play that game.


----------



## clincoln

National Maintence Systems Inc is a national property maintenance company performing Snow Removal and Landscaping services to large chain stores.

Sam Montes no longer works for this company. If you want further information about plowing the 2009 - 2010 season please contact our customer service department at [email protected] or check out our web site at http://www.nationalmaintsys.com/

Thanks


----------



## snowbrothers101

Your website is funny. You have a major spelling error on your home page.


----------



## clincoln

Yes I know, tech guys don't always ask the users opinion prior to publishing. They say they are still building the site.

Glad you also noticed it b/c I thought I was the only one.


----------



## North Country

*FYI on NMS!*

National Maintenance Systems is East Coast Lot and Pavement Maintenance (Rhode Island) -

FYI - They still have not paid many contractors for the Family Dollar account from last season; this was their (NMS) first national account and are already not paying. East Coast was managing the FD account for SMS Assist (Chicago) who claims to have paid East Coast all monies owed.

I do not recommend working for East Coast or NMS - Be Careful!


----------



## WMHLC

I worked for them doing a couple family dollar's last year. They where very easy to work with, and they paid in about 25days. I would work with them again if they called. Made a nice profit on the lots too.


----------



## procut1

Everyones jumping on the national bandwagon.

Maybe I should try next.


----------



## Ne1

JMO, I would never work for a national company. These companies are bringing down prices nationwide and expecting the small guys to go out and do all there work.


----------



## forestfireguy

Me smells a seemingly well deserved lawsuit on the way!!!!!!!


----------



## JpLawn

I bid a khols for them in seabrook, NH. It is 5-6 acres. I gave them my price and 2 days later received a email saying my price was to high. I knew it would be. But I was shocked when I was told there target price was $17,500. They said that there was several bids in that price range. Not mine. Now after reading who they are I'm running.


----------

